# How can I make cheap overseas calls



## Lieberlucky (May 26, 2011)

How can I make cheap overseas calls?
From Johannesburg (South Africa) to Delhi (India)?


I got some info on italk247, does it really work?


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

Nothing I know of.


SKYPE ?


----------



## Lieberlucky (May 26, 2011)

*thanks*

thanks Johanna,

but skype qulaity of voice is not good.....


----------



## MarkyD (Jun 16, 2011)

I use Skype on Vodacom's 3G network and it has the occational blimp, but otherwise good.


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

MarkyD said:


> I use Skype on Vodacom's 3G network and it has the occational blimp, but otherwise good.


Thanks MarkyD, I use Skype a lot, Telkom and cannot fault it.


----------



## MarkyD (Jun 16, 2011)

No worries.  
Telkom are doing my nut at the moment. It took 4 months to get a line, then it went faulty 2 weeks later, & now I cant topup my internet usage (cap limit). So I'm back to expensive 3G.

I need a new SP....


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

MarkyD said:


> No worries.
> Telkom are doing my nut at the moment. It took 4 months to get a line, then it went faulty 2 weeks later, & now I cant topup my internet usage (cap limit). So I'm back to expensive 3G.
> 
> I need a new SP....


Cell C ?


----------



## Daxk (Jan 20, 2008)

Cannot resist!!
move overseas!


----------



## MarkyD (Jun 16, 2011)

Haha.... I didn't realise I had to pay THAT MUCH for ADSL??

;-)


----------



## toddcarson (Jun 19, 2010)

MarkyD said:


> Haha.... I didn't realise I had to pay THAT MUCH for ADSL??
> 
> ;-)


Moving to SA next year-How much does a DSL line cost?


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

toddcarson said:


> Moving to SA next year-How much does a DSL line cost?


Google this and decide for yourself.

I use Telkom ( landline ) but there are good offers from the cellphone companies.


----------



## MarkyD (Jun 16, 2011)

Well... I was used to 20Mbps Unlimited, Uncapped for 7 pounds a month. Now I pay for 10Mbps unlimited, uncapped (after hours service) R1200 per month. That's circa 100 pounds a month.


----------



## signol (May 18, 2011)

toddcarson said:


> Moving to SA next year-How much does a DSL line cost?


We looked at getting it installed in our in-laws - 1st you need to pay Telkom ~R200 per month just to enable ADSL on your line. Then you have to find an ISP, cheapest we found was another R200 with a capped download limit. In the end they got a Vodacom 3G dongle...

signol


----------



## signol (May 18, 2011)

Snappy Dialer looks like it's for calls from the UK. I think the thread is about making calls from South Africa to other countries.

signol


----------



## kmpneil (Mar 14, 2012)

I have called to SA from the US using a company called VIP communications. I'm not sure if it's also cheap calling out of SA.


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

I do not know of any company that provides cheaper calls from South Africa to other countries.

Saw this on googlemail today:

Supported mobile operators - Google Chat Help

8TA and MTN covered by this service


----------

